# eBay buyer got ICS on his Nexus S. Help him dump the ROM



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1281442

Can an experienced developer please help this guy dump ICS from his Nexus S?

This is the same guy that sent ICS info to engadget for their scoop.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's hope he's not trolling the crap out of us. I don't think he is, but you can never be too sure these days...


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Ya im pretty sure this isn't real he dosent even know what rooting is (or how to), yet he somehow knew about XDA and Ice Cream Sandwich.


----------



## lancasterv3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Interesting thread but some stuff just does not add up, knowing what ics is but not being able too root. The origional posts on eBay are strange also. Kinda hard to tell


----------



## JungleKing76 (Sep 16, 2011)

It is a fake. Just like was mentioned, he knew what ics was and took the time to record just a very basic look and then had no idea what rooting or anything was?

Also, it is funny that during the two minute video he did not go into settings and about phone to show the version. But he conveniently has screen shots that are easy to fake.

But the biggest giveaway is the android version in the screen shot. All android devices identify the version by their official number. They do not show the nickname.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

this guy is legit.

and guess what happened today, p3droid got a list of files from ICS, and I'm presumably thinking he got it from that guy.

http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/nexus-prime-discussions/9534-guess-whats-missing.html

and no, there is no Verizon bloatware on it.


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

Gotta call BS!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Infazzdar (Jun 21, 2011)

"cheese said:


> this guy is legit.
> 
> and guess what happened today, p3droid got a list of files from ICS, and I'm presumably thinking he got it from that guy.
> 
> ...


The list that p3droid got was from the Nexus Prime.


----------

